
Ask HN: How do you deal with a big loss? - xstartup
As someone who is always trying a new business. Last year alone I&#x27;ve lost 5M on sketchy deals. After which I went into mild depression. How do you deal with such losses?
======
gfarah
I reclude myself and meditate until I start looking at the good things I still
got and the good things that can come instead of the bad ones that happened. I
force myself into feeling better not by forgetting what happened but by
painfully decide to.

